# banners on other websites



## mrmagic2713 (Jan 30, 2006)

has anyone out there tried to use banners on other websites to promote your t-shirt website? if so did it work, and was it cost effective?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

That can be an affective way of advertising, but you have to find the right website to place the ads on...Depending on what type of shirts you sell, this could be affective. For instance, if you sell funny shirts it probably wouldnt be that successfull to place an ad on for instance ebaums world...but if you sell poker t-shirts, it would probably be successfull to place a banner on a popular blog about poker.


----------

